# elMil de elBeto



## danielfranco

Uno más de nuestros divertidos correcaminos, elbeto llegó al milenio de volada.

Recuerdo haberle invitado a que contribuyera en el foro apenas hace escasos dos meses. (Así es, todo es mi culpa, aparentemente).

Fabuloso leerte en estos foros.
Ojalá que haya muchas más contribuciones tuyas... No le aunque que sea despuesito.

Dan F.


----------



## heidita

¡¡Hooola elbeto!!  Todavía me estoy riendo con el hilo de los misterios aún por descubrir. Yo con el cheli y tú con el ...¡¡a saber lo que decías!!

Por fin llegaste a los mil, vaya_ lentorro_, jejejeej ¡¡A ver si te dejas caer con más frecuencia!! 

Bueno, el otro día nos tomamos unas cañas unos amigos, a ver si la próxima vez de acercas  y te las tomas con nosotros, mientras te mando este frigui que sería el ideal para mi joya también!! 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, como sigas así no va a haber números para contar tus posts. Un abrazo se aprende mucho contigo.

Siempre es un placer felicitar al que según algunas, (Heidi para más señas) es mi equivalente cheli del otro lado del charco.

Un abrazo.

Ant

Por cierto Heidi, yo también quiero uno de esos.


----------



## krolaina

Anda que no son listos Heidi y Ant... ¡luego pasa lo que pasa! 

*FELIZ POSTIVERSARY, ELBETO!!*​
(No me da tiempo a mirar...te pillo ya con 2000).

Espero que te hayas puesto guapo para la ocasión, si no es así puedo recomendarte un salón de belleza muy coqueto.... 

Felices 1000! Me encantan tus respuestas, y tu ayuda... y tu saber estar...y tu simpatía... y tu amabilidad... y todo tú! (Ya he conseguido ponerte rojo... )

Carol.​


----------



## chics

¡Muchas felicidades!


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades a un forero inteligente y muy simpático!  Con razón eres uno de los mejores cuates de Daniel Franco ... te felicito por tener amigos como él.

Te deseo que cumplas muchos aportes más.
Un cariñoso saludo
Soledad


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Enhorabuena por esa cifra tan redonda que esperamos siga creciendo.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones elBeto!!...¡Los primeros mil siempre son para festejar!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Elbeto.
Es un placer contar con tu aportes... que bueno tener amigos como Daniel ah?, eso se llama hermandad!    tú a los 1000 y el a los 4000, que bien! ya casi le alcanzas 

Nos vemos, besos y abrazos 

Rosa


----------



## loladamore

¡¡¡Felicidades el Beto!!!

Buscaba una imagen de algún Beto que no fuera el de Plaza Sésamo, y *mira lo que encontré*. Eres un estuche de monerías, Beto.

¡Qué le sigas meneando rico en estos foros miles de mensajes más!


----------



## fsabroso

"¡*Que Chido!*" *elBeto cumplio sus mil*, Salud! por eso , "*¡Que padre!*", y aquí esta tu recompensa , por cada uno de tus simpaticos y útiles post.

Un abrazo.


----------



## ILT

¿Ya llegaste a mil? Pues muchas felicidades, sobre todo porque llegar a mil mensajes de ayuda y de aprendizaje no es fácil.

Sigue adelante, que junto contigo aprendemos todos los demás que tenemos la fortuna de cruzarnos en tu camino 

ILT


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

¡Y vaya con el Betito! ¿Cómo así que ya llegó al millar, ha participado en 500 hilos, ha ayudado a desenmarañar los más intrincados enredos de mexicanismos, americanismos, literalismos y malastraduccionalismos, pero sólo ha planteado tres preguntitas en toooooooooodo este tiempo? 

¡¡¡Eso sí que es altruismo, espíritu de cooperación, sincera y desinteresada colaboración con los compatriotas en aprietos que vienen a la tierra libre de la República de WordReference en busca de ayuda!!!

¡Híjole! Mejor te especifico que lo que te escribo es re sincero, in as friendly a manner as possible, tal como me brota del pecho y sin otras intenciones ni sentidos... No vaya a ser que te me ofendas tantito y me zampes un pescozón por el cogote! Cuidadito y salen volando los dientes postizos en el intento, o peor aún, por muy fuerte que sea tu humilde servidora, luego luego no encuentres compensación que valga por ser tan culebra...

¿Adónde váis, mijo? ¿Ya te espanté con tanto link? ¡A mí no me chanclees, me haces el favor! Por Dios santísimo, que ya a los chamacos no los hacen como antes, una tiene que andar dándoles la enjabonada... En mis tiempos era otra cosa!     


No cambies, Betito. Gracias por tantísima ayuda y los ratos simpáticos que nos has regalado en los foros.


Un abrazote caraqueño con todo el calor del trópico,
Tu compañera de reventón, o sea, la venezolanita esa.


----------



## Bienvenidos

¡FELICITACIONES! 
No puedo creer que hayas llegado a mil posts. 

¡ENHORABUENA!
¡No puedo creer que usted haya llegado a mil posts!

http://www.adventureballoons.co.uk/images/happy-birthday-photo.jpg

(No pude encontrar otra foto.  Jaja.)

Le doy las gracias por habernos ayudado tantas veces.  Saludos.


​


----------



## Mate

Ya nuestra común amiga Venezuelan_sweetie, haciendo alarde de su consabido poder de síntesis, lo ha dicho casi todo. 

Menos esto:

ElBeto es el Gran Hermano.
Su ojo es omnisciente.
Siempre que se hace presente,
A mi se me frunce el (¡ejem!) _alma_. 

Y es que cuando él arremete
Sin perder calma o paciencia
Nos estremece su ciencia
Y se me cierra el (¡ejem!) _pecho_.

¡Oh Apolo musculoso
Altivo como dios Frigio!
Date una vuelta por casa
Y enseñame tu prodigio (¡Ejem!)

Mateamargo, el afemináu


----------



## elbeto

En palabras de mi otrora amigazo del alma de primero de primaria, Pedrito:

"¡Gracias... gracias pueblo! ¡Muchas gracias! ¡Por favor, no tantos jitomatazos!"

En verdad les agradezco a todos sus felicitaciones.

Al Dany, mi WordReference Jedi, que me invitó al foro y que un día de enero me dijo: "Beto, may the Word be with you" y me mandó a la batalla sin diccionario ni glosario, con solo mi memoria y un viejo teclado que ya falla.



danielfranco said:


> Fabuloso leerte en estos foros.


 


heidita said:


> ¡¡a saber lo que decías!!
> 
> vaya_ lentorro_, ¡¡A ver si te dejas caer


 


Antpax said:


> del otro lado del charco.


 


krolaina said:


> Espero que te hayas puesto guapo
> (Ya he conseguido ponerte rojo... )


 


chics said:


> ¡Muchas felicidades!


 


Soledad Medina said:


> ¡Muchas felicidades a un forero


 


marcoszorrilla said:


> por esa cifra tan redonda que esperamos siga creciendo.


 


Rayines said:


> ¡Los primeros mil


 


ROSANGELUS said:


> se llama


 


loladamore said:


> Plaza Sésamo,


 


fsabroso said:


> "¡*Que Chido!*"


 


I love translating said:


> Sigue adelante, que junto


 


Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> los más intrincados enredos de mexicanismos, americanismos, literalismos y Tu compañera de reventón, o sea, la venezolanita


 



Bienvenidos said:


> No puedo creer que hayas llegado a mil posts.


 




Mateamargo said:


> Ya nuestra común amiga Venezuelan_sweetie, haciendo alarde de su consabido poder de síntesis, lo ha dicho casi todo.


 
Nuevos amigos y amigos viejos, nos seguiremos leyendo por acá. Gracias por el apoyo, las correcciones, las ironías y todo el lenguaje vertido hacia este forero. Seguiré aprendiendo, este es *EL* lugar.

El Beto.


----------



## Honeypum

Hola!!!!

Enhorabuena por todos tus aportes! Me uno a todo lo que ya han dicho los demás!

Saludos desde Madrid,


----------



## Dudu678

Creo que también me toca felicitar. Sin citas originales, sin grandes artificios ni palabras sentimentaloides. 

¿Hermandad? ¿Uh? .... 

Complimenti!!


----------



## Mate

Tengo otro poema para vos. Este no es mío sino de uno de mis poetas favoritos: Luis Alberto Spinetta.

"Ahí va el Capitán Beto por el espacio, 
con su nave de fibra hecha en Haedo. 
Ayer colectivero, 
hoy amo entre los amos del aire..."

El anillo del Capitán Beto
Invisible. Luis Alberto Spinetta


----------



## KateNicole

What a fast one thousand!  Keep up the good work   I'm jealous of your speed


----------



## elbeto

Gracias por las felicitaciones nuevamente. No tengo palabras, como casi siempre  , para agradecer sus comentarios.


Honeypum said:


> Enhorabuena por todos tus aportes





Dudu678 said:


> Sin citas originales, sin grandes artificios ni palabras





Mateamargo said:


> "Ahí va el Capitán Beto por el





KateNicole said:


> one thousand! Keep up the good work


 
Seguiremos leyéndonos por acá.

El Beto.


----------

